# What to expect from divorce?



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been posting on the 'general relationships' forum, but I decided this may be more of a guy question.

Without rehashing everything, my wife and I have been together 4 years and married a year and a half, haven't had sex since the night of the wedding, and she quit her job almost 6 months ago after buying 2 new cars and now the finances are in shambles... cars returned to the bank, house in foreclosure before long, etc. I suspected but just recently discovered for sure that she's been lying to me about looking for jobs, even moreso in and after MC.

That being the case, I'm at the point of telling her, if this doesn't change immediately (as in today), I'm filing for divorce. It's not my desired outcome - I still like being with her - but given that I've done everything I can to salvage the situation and her continued response it to lie, evade and overspend more, I don't think I have a lot of choice.

If anyone with experience would be willing to share, what should I expect from divorce? I make about $50k a year in the midwest, am renting an inexpensive apartment, and really only own/have financed a 10-year old SUV with high miles. The checking account is joint. The house is still in my name, but I've received a letter and the foreclosure process will start in 30 days. Given that she's stopped working, should I expect to have to pay alimony? As much as it sucks right now, it would also suck to have to pay her to stay away, in essence.

Any insight, not just financial, would be helpful. TIA...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

4 year marriage, presuming no kids?

You shouldn't owe her a dime.

Will tell you the same thing I tell everyone else that asks this question. See an attorney.

You NEED professional counsel.


----------



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually, just 1.5 years marriage and correct - no kids. I will contact an attorney, thanks.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

I think this is fairly uncommon but we worked out the details of dividing our assets on our own and wrote up a draft contract then hired an attorney to finalize it. The contract explicitly said who got what assets, who was responsible for what debts, and that we both agreed never to sue each other over any of it. The actual divorce was just filling out some paperwork, paying the fee, and then finally going to court. Court was just sitting around for an hour until the judge called our case and then 15 seconds of basic questions: Yes, the marriage is over. No, there are no kids. Yes, we divided our assets. The end. It was very anti-climatic. 
If you have any doubts that your interests are being protected or if there are any unresolvable disputes over assets you really should consult an expert. If she chooses to hire an attorney to represent her you absolutely need to hire one too.


----------

